# JL HO-BOXs COMPARED and MODED



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I have been looking to try out one of the old JL AUDIO H.O. wedge boxes for a while now.







I don’t have a W7 driver but I do have 2 of the 12w6v2 drivers which for the lack of a better term are the poor mans W7. 

I still find the concept and design, engineering and CNC construction of this box to be the most advanced design to date. It was a ground breaking system in performance and ground breaking in the fact it was grossly over priced and out of the realm of most people when considering the options. 








Generally it was a pretty hard call to spend $1200 plus on a single driver factory built box. When you are looking in your budget you generally think that “ WOW I can get 2 amazing drivers and get a slick custom box for much less and it will deliver even better performance than any cookie cutter box” or at least that is what I have always been telling myself.

Im finding it real hard to locate an original 12W6V2 H.O. BOX. So I thought I would see how far off the other H.O. Boxes are in dimensional size.

I used the Speaker Enclosure Volume Calculator triangular box volume calc tool to get an idea what Im comparing.

here is what I discovered. The HO 110R-10W7 BOX has the same total internal volume as the HO 112R-12W6V2 BOX. The width , height and depth are very close but not identical. For example the 12w6 box is a little taller on the face and not a wide but it all become equal after you do the math. Now Im not saying the tuning is the same as I don’t know the exact port length but with my calculations the port looks very close.

The total internal volume of the HO-10W7 & THE HO-12W6 = 3.65 Cu/Ft

now the 12W7 volume is totally different as it equals 4.66 Cu/Ft


So what I am planning on doing is picking up a HO110R-10W7 box and shoe horning a 12W6V2 into it. With my measurements it appears that the woofer depth and the oval faceplate will allow this mod.

Sounds like a plan to me.

Im wondering if anyone here has tried to do this very mod, putting a 12w6 into a 10W7 H.O. BOX?
________________________________________________________________
The details

JL AUDIOJL AUDIO H.O. WEDGE BOX COMPARISON
12W6V2 vs 12W7 vs 10W7

Physical Specifications


HO112R-W6v2. 12" Total box volume 3.65







External Width (W)	30.25 in / 768 mm
External Height (H)	16.75 in / 425 mm
External Depth (D1)	19.0 in / 483 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	12.75 in / 324 mm
Net Weight	91.7 lb / 41.57 kg




HO110R-W7 10” Total box volume 3.65







External Width (W)	32.0 in / 813 mm
External Height (H)	15.25 in / 387 mm
External Depth (D1)	19.25 in / 489 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	14.0 in / 356 mm
Net Weight	96.2 lb / 43.61 kg



HO-112R-12W7. 12”W7 BOX VOLUME 4.664







External Width (W)	34.0 in / 864 mm
External Height (H)	17.0 in / 432 mm
External Depth (D1)	20.5 in / 521 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	14.5 in / 368 mm
Net Weight	119.0 lb / 53.95 kg



Conclusion: The 12” H.O. 112R-12W6V2 BOX and 10” H.O.110R-W7 BOX are virtually the same total internal volume. With the shape of the oval faceplate opening and the baffle the 10”W7 box should allow for the transplant of a 12W6V2 with a little handy jigsaw work on the baffle. No mods will be needed for the oval faceplate. The woofer depth doesn’t seem to be an issue as well. We all have seen how these boxes are built and designed using CNC machinery and high tech construction methods and engineering. So I think there is a way to get a simple transplant and breath new life into some old woofers and someone else’s neglected old H.O. BOX.

Please comment if you can add to the discussion in a positive way.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

i wished i kept my 2 12w3v2 in the ho box. maybe that could of help you with the w6. i was planing on using the ho box for the w6 when i had more money. but i sold the sub and box to a friend and that thing got stolen, it was loud, well if i didnt upgrade to 2 15 in a ported setup, i would of still had that setup. i know that the w3 needed 1.75 in ported setup while the others used 1.50.


----------



## KeithS1977 (10 mo ago)

I actually just picked up one of those old JL 12W7 ho boxes. Red carpet inside. I put a sundown audio classic 12 in it.... Wow. Amazing lows and extremely loud. I know the specs are a lot different from what Sundown says for that speaker. But I'm here to say it's a great match.


----------

